
Priorities in India: First buy a car, then learn to drive - iamelgringo
http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/01/10/business/drive.php
======
seren6ipity
Priorities Everywhere: First get a life, then learn to live.

------
Alex3917
On the subject of the Tata Nano car from the other day:

"It will go on sale in India for 100,000 rupees but it will not be available
in the Europe due to more stringent safety and emissions standards."

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/india/story/0,,2238563,00.html?gus...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/india/story/0,,2238563,00.html?gusrc=rss&feed=12)

------
maurycy
Just like: First get a VC funding, then create the product.

~~~
edw519
Or: Write a lot of code, then learn to hack.

